
The End of Babies - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/16/opinion/sunday/capitalism-children.html
======
deogeo
> But the trickling up of reproductive injustice could potentially give it
> broader traction. “White America is now feeling the effects of neoliberalism
> capitalism that the rest of America has always felt,” Ms. Ross said.

I'm not sure what they're trying to say - whites have the 2nd lowest fertility
rate in the US, only slightly higher than Asians:
[https://www.statista.com/statistics/226292/us-fertility-
rate...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/226292/us-fertility-rates-by-
race-and-ethnicity/)

